# Glatter Bruch



## M.X.D (24. Juni 2013)

.....


----------



## Wollebre (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Glatter Bruch*

_Kenne ich nur von den guten alten Glasfaserprügeln._


von denen ganz bestimmt nicht. Da konnte man teilweise drauftreten und nichts ist passiert, oder beim Pilken auch mal gegen die Reling hauen. 
Wenn reine Glasfaser bricht sieht das immer ausgefranzt aus, aber nicht so sauber gebrochen wie auf deinen Bildern.

Woran es liegt, darüber kann man lange diskutieren. Meist ist jedoch der Grund ein Schlag von dem man gar nichts groß mitbekommen haben muss, und man auch außen keine Beschädigung an de Rute sieht. Innere Carbonlagen können aber Schaden genommen haben, und bei der nächsten stärkeren Biegung war es das ....


----------



## weserwaller (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Glatter Bruch*

Sieht nach einer Greys Platinum aus, falls es so ist, Bruchproblematik ist bekannt. Grade bei recht steilen Rutenwinkel in der Landungsphase.


----------



## wrdaniel (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Glatter Bruch*

Durch die immer schnelleren und steiferen Ruten und die dehnungsarmen  Schnüre bekommt man das feinste "Tock" mit. Allerdings handelt man sich  auch schneller ein grösseres "Tock" ein. Irgendwann wird eben nicht mehr  elastisch sondern ausgesprochen plastisch verformt.


----------



## siloaffe (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Glatter Bruch*

Die Rute wird gerade beim landen oft zu steil gehalten. 

Wenn die Rute 90° zum Wasser gerade in die Luft steht geht die ganze Last direkt in die Spitze und das können die heutigen Kohlefaserruten garnicht gut ab, wenn die Spitze mehr als 60° gebogen wird, wirds meistens schon kritisch.....


----------



## Seele (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Glatter Bruch*



siloaffe schrieb:


> Die Rute wird gerade beim landen oft zu steil gehalten.
> 
> Wenn die Rute 90° zum Wasser gerade in die Luft steht geht die ganze Last direkt in die Spitze und das können die heutigen Kohlefaserruten garnicht gut ab, wenn die Spitze mehr als 60° gebogen wird, wirds meistens schon kritisch.....



Richtig, liegt eigentlich zu 99% an der falschen "Bedienung" der Ruten. Gerade High Tec muss man pfleglich behandeln. Falsche Stellung oder Schläge wollen die Ruten überhaupt nicht. 
Falls noch Garantie hast --> einschicken, ansonsten evtl reparieren lassen mit nem Zapfen.


----------



## Franky (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Glatter Bruch*

Hmmm... Sähe ein "Überlastungsbruch" nicht anders aus? Was anderes passiert ja nicht beim "falschen Halten". Das dürfte dann so richtig schöne langgezogene Splitterbrüche geben. Mir sind leider auf diese Art schon ein paar Feederspitzen geborsten sowie einem Bekannten eine "Karpfenflinte" (60 g WG, 100 g Vollgas durchgezogen - sah richtig shice aus!!)
Bei dem sieht das aber eher aus "wie gesägt", was eigentlich eher für eine Beschädigung der Faser spricht (siehe auch Wolle). Manchmal reicht dafür schon ein unglückliches Umfallen der Rute.


----------



## siloaffe (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Glatter Bruch*

Ich hab mal ne Spitze geknackt weil ich mit meinen Dappfüßen auf dem Vorfach stand (die Rute stand aufrecht am auto)  

Das war genau so ein glatterBruch und die Rute hatte keine Beschädigung! 

Ne andere hab ich beim Hängerlösen geknackt die ist total gesplitter allerdings hatte diese einen leichten Glasanteil.....


----------



## Seele (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Glatter Bruch*

Nein den Bruch kann es auch bei falschem Drill geben. Hab ich auch schon gesehen. Vielleicht hatte sie ja vorher schon an der Stelle zusätzlich ne Schwachstelle.


----------



## M!ke (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Glatter Bruch*

Viele Hersteller geben mehrere Jahre Garantie auf den Blank.
So kenn ich es z.B. von Sportex oder Shimano...

Schreib mal den Hersteller an oder frag bei deinem Händler nach ob man da was machen kann.


----------



## weserwaller (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Glatter Bruch*

Das hier war ein Materialfehler, auf der einen Seite war der Blank grade durchgeknackt, auf der anderen hind die Faser noch zusammen. 
Sehr wahrscheinlich ein Fahler im Harzfluss.


----------



## Dakarangus (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Glatter Bruch*



Wollebre schrieb:


> Meist ist jedoch der Grund ein Schlag von dem man gar nichts groß mitbekommen haben muss, und man auch außen keine Beschädigung an de Rute sieht. Innere Carbonlagen können aber Schaden genommen haben, und bei der nächsten stärkeren Biegung war es das ....



Das wird es sein, die hightech teile können so sensibel sein.
Ist mir bei einer hochwertigen, hochmodullierten Rute zweimal passiert, trotz geschickter Hände wie ich behaupten kann und pfleglicher Behandlung! Das ist imo nicht praxis tauglich, grad bei ner spinnrute, bei den vielen Würfen kann man leicht mal wogegen kommen...
Hab mir deshalb eine Rute ein Preisklasse tiefer gekauft, weniger hochmodulliert, bisher ist die deutlich robuster, da nehme ich die 15% mehr Gesamt-Gewicht gerne in Kauf.

Mich würde aber mal interessieren wie es bei Sportex ist, die 10 Jahre Garantie sind schon selbstbewusst. Eine Carboflex Turbo würdemich interessieren, für die gut 100€ könnte man es ja fast mal riskieren...


----------



## Chiforce (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Glatter Bruch*

Die hochmodulieren Kohlenstoff-Fasern (aus denen die "schnellen" Ruten bestehen) haben kaum Dehnung, daher die tolle Schnelligkeit/Rückmeldung, aber wenn die Fasern an der, ich nenne es jetzt mal "Blankoberseite", überlastet werden (wenn die Rute sehr steil nach oben steht, und der Zug der Schnur quasi eine Kräftemischung aus biegen (1x"zug" auf der Oberseite und 1x"stauchen" auf der Unterseite) und generellem stauchen des gesamten Blanks zur Folge hat, und dann eine punktuelle Überlastung an einer Stelle auftritt, reicht eine Überlastung von nur wenigen Faser-Filamenten, die dann reißen, die weiterhin einwirkende Zugkraft belastet dann die verbliebenen Fasern an der schon geschwächten Stelle und kettenreaktionsmäßig setzt dann der Bruch aller anderen Fasern an der schwachen Stelle ein, das Bruchbild ist dann das schön zu erkennende von einem "glatten Bruch"...

Daher mit den schnellen Blanks aufpassen, die weniger schnellen Blanks (z.B. Shimano hat da ja so Bezeichnungen wie XT100(schnell) oder XT60(mittelschnell)) da dehnen sich die stark belasteten Fasern etwas mehr, bevor sie reißen/brechen und mehr dadrunterliegende Fasern können sich dann an dem abfangen der Kraft beteiligen, bevor die oberen reißen.

Wenn so eine Rute dann aufgibt, und aussieht wie ein Besen oder Pinsel, dann hat die Harzmatrix aufgegeben (was größtenteils die "Rundheit" ausmacht) und die Fasern konnten dann auch nix mehr machen :-D (Rohe sind ja nur solange stabil, bis sie "platt" werden, oder eingekerbt werden, bestes Beispiel, Rutenblank berührt im starken Drill die Reeling, bäääm... da wurde dann der Blankquerschnitt von O zu 0 )
:m


----------



## Seele (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Glatter Bruch*



Chiforce schrieb:


> Die hochmodulieren Kohlenstoff-Fasern (aus denen die "schnellen" Ruten bestehen) haben kaum Dehnung, daher die tolle Schnelligkeit/Rückmeldung, aber wenn die Fasern an der, ich nenne es jetzt mal "Blankoberseite", überlastet werden (wenn die Rute sehr steil nach oben steht, und der Zug der Schnur quasi eine Kräftemischung aus biegen (1x"zug" auf der Oberseite und 1x"stauchen" auf der Unterseite) und generellem stauchen des gesamten Blanks zur Folge hat, und dann eine punktuelle Überlastung an einer Stelle auftritt, reicht eine Überlastung von nur wenigen Faser-Filamenten, die dann reißen, die weiterhin einwirkende Zugkraft belastet dann die verbliebenen Fasern an der schon geschwächten Stelle und kettenreaktionsmäßig setzt dann der Bruch aller anderen Fasern an der schwachen Stelle ein, das Bruchbild ist dann das schön zu erkennende von einem "glatten Bruch"...
> 
> Daher mit den schnellen Blanks aufpassen, die weniger schnellen Blanks (z.B. Shimano hat da ja so Bezeichnungen wie XT100(schnell) oder XT60(mittelschnell)) da dehnen sich die stark belasteten Fasern etwas mehr, bevor sie reißen/brechen und mehr dadrunterliegende Fasern können sich dann an dem abfangen der Kraft beteiligen, bevor die oberen reißen.
> 
> ...





sehr gut beschrieben.


----------



## Taxidermist (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Glatter Bruch*

@MAD

Warum willst du nicht verraten um welche Rute es sich handelt?
Wenn es eine greys platinium lure ist,was ich inzwischen auch annehme,dann habe ich nämlich ein schlechtes Gewissen, denn genau die habe ich letzte Woche für einen Kumpel als Geburtstagsgeschenk gekauft!

Jürgen


----------



## Taxidermist (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Glatter Bruch*



> Möchte kein bashen des Herstellers/der Rute provozieren.



Ok,dass kann ich verstehen!
Eine PN wäre nett,aber nur wenn es sich um die besagte Rute handelt.
Dann werde ich dem Kumpel zumindest auf diesen Thread aufmerksam machen und ihm entsprechend zur Vorsicht bei der Handhabung des Rutchens raten.
Ein bischen Bauchschmerzen habe ich allerdings schon beim Kauf gehabt,denn 160gr.(gewogen 158gr.!) bei einer Rute mit diesem WG und 2,70m ist schon grenzwertig? Meine Antares mit exakt gleichem WG und Länge wiegt 200gr.!

Jürgen


----------



## inselkandidat (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Glatter Bruch*

Hatte die selbe Problematik mal mit einer Bushwacker xlnt...Neue Rute - dritter Fisch - im Drill dann glatter Bruch wie abgesägt! Habe die Rute ohne Anstalten getauscht bekommen- war ja erst 1 Monat alt.
Die neu gelieferte Rute hält inzwischen 2 Jahre auch die dicksten Hechte aus...
Es war wohl auch ein Materialfehler.


----------



## phirania (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Glatter Bruch*

Sieht wirklich aus als hätte jemand dran gesägt...( Hattes du evtl Ehekrach zuhause ? )....|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## volkerm (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Glatter Bruch*

Ich kenne von Carbonruten nur die glatten Brüche- dreimal. Einmal hab ich bei einer Loomis- Fliegenrute dank Seitenwind eine Goldkopf- Nymphe an den Blank geknallt- beim nächsten Wurf- siehe oben. Beim anderen mal ist mir eine Karpfenrute ohne vorherige Problematik beim sicher 1000en Wurf einfach gebrochen- vermutlich einfach Ermüdung. Beim 3. mal war es das Landungsproblem- allein, kurzer Kescher, steiler Rutenwinkel. Im letzten Fall war es ein definitives Problem des Blankherstellers, und dort bekannt. Seither kann mir IM unendlich gestohlen bleiben, lieber 20 Gramm mehr, als der Zirkus mit Garantieabwicklung.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Glatter Bruch*



M.A.D schrieb:


> Möchte kein bashen des Herstellers/der Rute provozieren.
> Mir ging es in erster Linie darum, ob jemand diese Art Bruch kennt und evtl. auf Materialfehler schließen könnte.


Für andere ist es aber sehr interessant, welches Material da brach, und welcher Vertreiber das sooo abgab. 
Nochmehr aber wie die Reklamation abgelaufen ist! :m
Von der Blankoberfläche ist die Menge der Verdächtigen eh gut eingrenzbar. 

Gerade Fehlermeldungen zu dem großen Getackle Rute / Rolle / Schnur ist doch einer der wesentlichen Aktivitätsantriebsgründe vieler Mitglieder in diesem Forum, um nicht auch noch in die Schaizze zu greifen.


----------



## phirania (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Glatter Bruch*



M.A.D schrieb:


> nö...meine Alte hab ich vor der neuen Rute abgesägt :m
> Donnerstag geht das Teil zurück. Werde berichten...



Sie hatte bestimmt noch einen Nachschlüssel....:q:q:q
Späte Rache Frauen sind so gestrickt .....:q:q:q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Glatter Bruch*



M.A.D schrieb:


> Deutet das evtl. darauf hin, dass im Blank von Anfang an eine Schwachstelle war, die den Köderkontakt zum Handgelenk unterbund?


Im Zeitalter immer billiger und den letzten Cent rausquetschen, Chinamen-Massenbilligsthandel ante portas, was wunder ...
Siehe oben z.B. Post 11
Ich habe noch keine gebrochenen oder 3.Wahl Reststücke im offiziellen Angebot gesehen, genausowenig wie bei zu schnell gespulter heiß gelaufener und verdorbener Dyneemaschnur z.B. :g

Wenn so ein Blank beim Transport irgendwo umfällt, Werk, Lager, Importeur, Großhandel, Lagerein+ausräumer - merkt doch keiner. Einzeln getestet werden die bei den Werkabgabepreisen der Blanks sicher auch nicht, dazu sind die inzwischen zu billig.
Die Zeiten , dass ein Händler die Ruten bei Wareneingang wenigstens einmal grob durchbiegt u. testet, sind auch meistens vorbei. (Profi-Rutenbauer tun das eher noch).
War aber auch jeden Fall mal so und evtl. tun das manche noch. #h


----------



## Dakarangus (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Glatter Bruch*



volkerma schrieb:


> Seither kann mir IM unendlich gestohlen bleiben, lieber 20 Gramm mehr, als der Zirkus mit Garantieabwicklung.




Auf jeden Fall. #6#6#6
So schön meine IM-12 Rute auch von Köderführung und Wurfverhalten war, das ist nicht das einzige was ne Angel können sollte, die muss auch mal nen Hänger lösen können etc.

Diese wochenlange Garantie nummer nervt total, da fällt der Angeltag des Bruches schonmal aus und dann muss man noch Wochenlang auf seine Rute warten...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Glatter Bruch*

Dann auch noch aufpassen mit Hagelkörnern, Eicheln, Kastanien und Schwalben! :m :q

Und nun mehr Glück damit! #6

Außerdem besser, man hat noch was robustes in Glasfaser+Kohlefaser Mehrschichtenbauweise im Futteral oder Auto in Reserve liegen, wenn es irgend geht.


----------



## Chiforce (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Glatter Bruch*



M.A.D schrieb:


> Nachtrag: Spitzenteil wurde getauscht.
> Müsste jetzt halten, denn sie wurde ”von zwei Mitarbeitern auf Materialfehlern geprüft und getestet” |kopfkrat
> Werde aber mit dem Teil nur noch bei Regenwetter fischen, nicht dass mir im nächsten Drill eine fette Hummel gegen den Blank donnert und die ”Inneren Lagen” beschädigt #q
> Hoffe der Blank kann Regentropfen ab.
> Schließe mich mittlerweile der kritischen Betrachtung des Hochmodulier- und Immernochleichterwahns an. Lieber 50gr Gegengewicht ins Griffteil bei Kopflastigkeit!



So handhabe ich das auch mittlerweile, Superleicht und Superschnell und Supersonstiges kann halt nicht nur Vorteile mit sich bringen...

Ich habe als Beispiel eine Speedmaster (IM 100 hochmodul-) im Einsatz, super schönes Stöckchen, wird aber nur an Land bei Hindernisfreiheit am Sandstrand eingesetzt (Mefo Ostsee), sprich falls was passieren sollte ist an Land der Tag mit Ersatzrute(n) rettbar, Allerdings beim Kuttern wenn ich keine Ausweichrute mitschleppen möchte, dann kommt die gute, alte, robuste Beastmaster zum Einsatz (IM60 mittel-) ist zwar schwerer und nicht gans so "schnell" dafür kann auch ein Elefant drauftreten und im Notfall auch damit ausgedrillt werden :-D

Und betrunkene Elefanten sind auf Kuttern garnicht so selten :-D


----------



## Merlin (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Glatter Bruch*



M.A.D schrieb:


> Nachtrag: Spitzenteil wurde getauscht.
> Müsste jetzt halten, denn sie wurde ”von zwei Mitarbeitern auf Materialfehlern geprüft und getestet” |kopfkrat
> Werde aber mit dem Teil nur noch bei Regenwetter fischen, nicht dass mir im nächsten Drill eine fette Hummel gegen den Blank donnert und die ”Inneren Lagen” beschädigt #q
> Hoffe der Blank kann Regentropfen ab.
> Schließe mich mittlerweile der kritischen Betrachtung des Hochmodulier- und Immernochleichterwahns an. Lieber 50gr Gegengewicht ins Griffteil bei Kopflastigkeit!


 
Am besten du gehst gar nicht mehr Angeln dann kann auch nichts kaputt gehen #d.


----------



## Taxidermist (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Glatter Bruch*

Trotz des erhöhten Bruchrisikos möchte ich nicht auf hochmodulierte
Carbonstöckchen verzichten!
Was Köderkontakt und Gefühl angeht, liegen da Welten zwischen zähelastischen Ruten mit höherem Harzanteil und eben den harten und schnellen Ruten, die zumeist zum Gummifischen verwendet werden.
Allerdings unterscheide ich da nach Einsatzzweck,auf Hecht,Zander und Barsch,zudem wenn es um Gummi geht,ist das für mich nach wie vor "state of the art"!
Beim Köfiangeln,Karpfenangeln und erst recht auf Waller, sind mir die Ruten mit höherem Epoxidanteil dann doch lieber,weil einfach belastbarer, weniger empfindlich und somit verläßlicher.

Jürgen


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Glatter Bruch*

... und Wobbler-, Spinner-, Blinkerfischen, Schleppangeln vom Boot usw.

Inzwischen gibt es aber auch Blankmaterialien, die sehr schnell und bedarfsweise hart zu formen gehen, aber noch genügend dickwandig, schutzlackiert und damit robust sind, ohne schwer zu sein. 
Nur die allerletzten 5-10g aus dem Blank werden damit nicht rausgeholt oder besser rausgequetscht, und das ist auch gut so! #6

In *gewisser* Weise ist das Material der U.B. Baitjigger, CMW SS3 und Co, Greys Platinum schon wieder überholt, auch das der VHF und vieler der CTS-Familie. Also praktisch veraltet wenn man will. 
Unter dem (hiesigen) Aspekt, wenn man mehr will, nämlich top Leistung (leicht, schnell, bedarfsweise hart) und dabei trotzdem ordentliche Robustheit. Ich schätze, da geht in den nächsten Jahren auch noch mehr und kommt noch einiges neues. Grund genug neues auszuprobieren! :m


----------

